# Balloon Molly



## jcharfauros (Aug 13, 2009)

My Balloon molly is real big. Really fat. I have it in a 2.5 gal with a baby balloon molly. When Will it give birth? And how many? It eats a lot but i dont see a gravid spot on the bottom of the stomach? it never gave birth before. its been like a half a month already maybe? Please help. I can post a pic.. Thanks


----------



## blued941 (Jul 14, 2009)

when she is due to give birth she will be all boxy looking underneath her belly she will also have a white tubing coming out of her and her gravid spot rear of stomach will become darker in colour she can give birth to 20-100 babies depending on the maturity of her hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

i cant say this enough but NOT all Livebearers have a Gravid Spot! you'll know she is ready when she starts lazing around and come up only to feed. keep in mind Mollys are infamous for birth deaths, i.e, they die giving birth. keep her happy and well fed, with plenty of space for the fry to hide and hope for the best.


----------



## jcharfauros (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks that really helps! and she does come up to eat very often. but she loves staying at the top of the tank.


----------

